# Factory oil for 1996 Jetta 5-speed



## Old Reliable (Jan 11, 2004)

Quick question Guys... What is the factory lubrication for a '96 Jetta 2.0, 4 cylinder Trek, 5-speed manual transmission? Looking to drain and replace it with new gear oil. 

1) Is factory conventional or synthetic?

2) Any concerns mixing different oils?

3) From what I read here, I need a 75w-90, GL-4 oil. Any good suggestions?


Thanks for helping out a guy in need. You guys are great!! Always learn from here...

Merry Christmas!

Eric


----------

